# 500 parrtos in an Audi?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*500 parrots in an Audi?*

HUH?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070123/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_kazakhstan_parrots

:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't edit - that should be Parrots


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

those parrtos get in the damndest places.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

They do, especially without an edit button


----------

